
Create Anime Characters with A.I. - wei_jok
http://make.girls.moe/#/
======
duj
It's copy-pasting parts of the training images over and over.

In figure 8 of the technical report [0], compare the hair in images (0,0),
(2,0), (3,0), (3,3), (4,4).

The paper suggests their method generates copyright-free images, yet they are
very obviously derived from the input images and you can identify the parts of
individual input images that are mashed together to form the output.

All in all their method seems to be performing "obfuscated memorization," in
the sense that the generated images are scrambled up enough to fool their
plagiarsim-detector loss function.

[0]
[http://make.girls.moe/technical_report.pdf](http://make.girls.moe/technical_report.pdf)

~~~
yohui
You can also view Figure 8 online: [http://make.girls.moe/news-
img/fixed_noise.jpg](http://make.girls.moe/news-img/fixed_noise.jpg)

But as the online article states, that figure represents a case where the
model is explicitly set to "generate images [which] have similar major visual
features with different attribute combinations":
[http://make.girls.moe/#/news](http://make.girls.moe/#/news)

So some degree of repetition is to be expected, since you've turned off random
noise. And despite that the images do still exhibit some variation if you look
closely.

------
indescions_2017
That is an awesome choice of domain name ;)

For the uninitiated: (form Wikipedia) Moe (萌え, pronounced [mo.e]) is a
Japanese slang loanword that refers to feelings of strong affection mainly
towards characters in anime, manga, and video games.

[http://nic.moe/en/](http://nic.moe/en/)

~~~
ReverseCold
This is what the domain name was created for IIRC.

~~~
astrodust
AI anime character generators, of course.

------
King-Aaron
I just seem to end up generating pictures that look like smashed crabs:
[http://imgur.com/4PbYuEt](http://imgur.com/4PbYuEt)

~~~
asr1191
Maybe it's the hidden heterochromia feature

And short hair seems to produce male characters

~~~
gwern
> And short hair seems to produce male characters

Unsurprisingly! They didn't exclude male characters, so if you ask for short
hair, you'll be more likely to be drawing from a male-biased area of the
latent space/noise.

------
theemathas
Is there a reason it doesn't generate images as pretty as the samples on the
news page? ([http://make.girls.moe/news-
img/samples.jpg](http://make.girls.moe/news-img/samples.jpg))

By the way, the Getchu and illustration2vec links on the news page are broken.

Edit: This part from the Tips page might be why it initially didn't generate
great images:

The input of the model consists of two parts, the random noise part and the
condition part. If you generate a good image, you could try to fix the noise
part and use random conditions to get more good images. We have observed that
a good random noise is important for the better generation.

Edit 2: Actually, no. According to the news page, if the noise is fixed, the
generated pictures would be all similar.

------
hiepph
Wow, the quality of generated face is pretty nice. It's not ugly as I usually
see of GAN.

~~~
hatsunearu
[http://imgur.com/a/A5gID](http://imgur.com/a/A5gID) i sometimes get this
moetron monstrocity :P

------
hardmaru
Amazing this works entirely inside the web browser.

~~~
hatsunearu
Yeah, came to ask--so the GAN model is loaded into the Javascript engine and
run locally?

I thought DNN models are fucking huge?

~~~
Houshalter
It gave me a warning to connect to WiFi and not load the site over a mobile
data connection. So yes.

~~~
andai
Oh, I didnt get that, would have been nice.

------
brudgers
The paper,
[http://make.girls.moe/technical_report.pdf](http://make.girls.moe/technical_report.pdf)

------
mollusk
Props for the domain name.

------
grondilu
The algorithms generates very obvious and non-aesthetics artefacts:
[http://imgur.com/a/hxBop](http://imgur.com/a/hxBop)

------
mindw0rk
Shouldn't it generate different avatars everytime? I get the same picture when
I generate a new one with same non-random params.

~~~
ldjb
If you've selected the 'Noise: Random' option, it should, yes.

------
jacquesm
Create anime _girls_. Doesn't anime have boys?

~~~
aw3c2
Please don't propagate that sexist, binary view on gender. If you make the
effort to criticise non-equal treatment, please always also include
genderless, non-binary bigender or trigender, pangender, trans woman, trans
man and any other-gendered.

~~~
chobytes
i genuinely cant tell if satire. A+

~~~
GrumpyNl
So sad it has become this way.

